# What to use on top of table?



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok so I don't know exactly what I'm trying to describe. On the top of my old table I had felt & then I put the track on top of that. That seemed to keep the track pretty quiet & actually pretty unmovable, even without the screws to hold it in place. 

Now, I have a new table because we had the entire downstairs finished. I've been thinking about possibly using something other than felt, as I've heard several people say that's not necessarily the best thing to go with. My track should be pretty permanent after this I just need to make sure I put the correct thing down is all. I was possibly considering the vinyl board cover that goes on the top of drafting tables. I know you can get this in a variety of colors but I was wondering if there was a better way to go.

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've got an outdoor patio rug that I found at Lowes under mine. The weave is flat and like a corase felt. It was great until I got serious about adding borders. It is just not stable enough to leave under border material with the track screwed down.

I'm considering either leaving the track unfastened and gluing the borders to the edge of the track or inlaying both the track and borders into the rug.

I also recently obtained a small Scalextric Digital set and my 4x8 table may be growing. The rug is a great surface for the digital set. Tomy should develop snap-on borders for HO track.

I guess my point is that you will probably want a solid surface to fasten everything down to if you are planning on adding track borders.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a maxtraxx track so borders aren't really a major concern like that. I've seen several things here & there that people have done with outer edges.

Good stuff twolff

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Xence,
I'm on my 2ND MaxTraxx and I use Marine Vinyl. Has a mesh backing to it and very durable,and comes in colors. Any material store will have it.
Bill


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

wheels do you have a picture or a site or something where I can see this please? I'd be EXTREMELY interested to see this as my wife has ok'd me to 'do the track up correctly.' No that's not a joke. My other table was horrible compared to what this will be. So I'd rather spend a little extra now than to have to spend more later fixing something that could have been avoided had I done it right the 1st time.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Marine or Upholstery Vinyl is the ticket....gotta look I have pics :dude:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

These shots were taken for various reasons, but the show the vinyl well. It was on the table over 2 years by the last pic. One important thing when shopping for it...you do not want any type of fleece-backed vinyl, the back should be a woven material that is smooth and gives the vinyl a little "stretch". I get it a JoAnn stores, auto upholstery shops usually have some too. It comes in all sorts of great colors. The "marine" part is simply refering to the grade, ie it can withstand getting wet. Hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Xence said:


> I've got a maxtraxx track so borders aren't really a major concern like that.
> 
> Good stuff twolff
> 
> ...


Lucky


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I went out & bought 4 yards of it already.  Used a 50% off coupon & away I go. Thanks for the info. I just got a different color was the only difference. Thanks for the help.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool Xence,

I can't wait to see it. I may have to redo my HO table.

SwamperGene,

What are you using for borders?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cork railroad bed painted black with strips of (black) sticky-backed felt stuck to the bottom to bring it to perfect height. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Gene,

I really like the shape of the skewed keyhole turn in picture 1. Can you provide a URL to photos or a trackplan where we can see the overall configuration of this course?

I'm a fan of the cloth-backed marine vinyl too. I used brown or blue *Hippo Hide* brand for the basic ground or sea texture when I was doing tabletop scenery for miniature wargames in a previous hobby life.:thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Here ya go D -

Curves:
Blue - 6"
Green - 9"
Orange - 12"
Lt. Blue - 15"


Straights:
Pink - 3"
Yellow - 6"
Purple - 9"
Black - 15" (there is one purple 15" in the front straight)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Gene.

Love the neon look. :wave:

Which direction do you usually run it?

-- D


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

The wrong direction.........


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> The wrong direction.........


 
LOL I knew that was comin'. :tongue:

Usually ran it counter-clockwise but it had reversing switches and could go either way.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

is that 4X16?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes It Is.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I use a very tight knit rec room type carpet for my track. It deadens the sound, but it doesn't shed hair on the track and is too tight to snag any cars that come off, never had a car stuck on it after falling off the track. 

It works great, looks good, protects my cars, and it's cheap.


----------

